

Detroit firefighters rely on pop cans for alerts - rickdale
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/09/05/detroit-fire-houses-rely-on-pop-cans-doorbells-for-alerts/15160903/

======
miah_
Will somebody please bring the DFD some Raspberry Pi's and some Piezos and
hook them up? Surely there are tons of local Open Source nerds that could
offer some assistance to their dying city.

~~~
aGuyInDetroit
Also, cut the "dying city" line. Detroit's shrinking. Keep an eye on it,
because "smaller" is all it needs to be to succeed.

